# VRP pitstop tool



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i do not have 1, but have seen it work.
I think 1 of the best features is how work with those custom hubs that some modelers like! but it does do more than that

he should do a video


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotking said:


> he should do a video



What he said. 

David?? Where are you bud??

I know your around here sometimes. :wave:


----------



## mrdyno (Jan 12, 2011)

*VRP Pit Stop Tool*

Hello Mr Hornet, sorry for the delayed response. Listed below are some of the features of the Pit Stop Tool.

This VRP PITSTOP TOOL is used to accurately do the following operations
•	It installs and removes tires, axels, crown and pinion and gears for all HO cars. 
•	It installs axels sizes ranging from .058”-.063.5”.
•	It accomplishes this without damaging the insides of the hubs. Incorrectly installed axels cause the tires to warble when they run. Two additional components are included, a white alignment disk (with a slide-able center shaft), and a white ball. Both are stored in the tool. 
•	The tool is sold with instructions and pictorial illustrations for easy use.

Bounce back if you have any questions, or call me at 209-VRP-SLOT.
Bye for now
David
VRP


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know about the tool but I got the dyno for my birthday and I Love it! Great tool.


----------



## mrdyno (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Mr Hornet,
I assure you that it would be the last time you will destroy a new set of tires by damaging the holes causing the tires to warble. The tool puts them on perfectly straight every time. If you are using Quicker, or Sluggard Tires you will need to order the new adapter Disk because the hole diameter of the rims are about .052" instead of .058 for most all other tires.
Bye for now
David
VRP


----------

